# Real Estate Agent? Potential work in the Emirates?



## sspikey (Oct 30, 2005)

I was thinking of getting my accelerated real estate license and heading to dubai. Im young at 20 however i speak quite a few languages and have always owned my own and family businesses. Very strong salesmen too. Is there a potential for money in dubai and related areas in this field?


----------

